# General > Genealogy >  Sammy Parker?

## The Pepsi Challenge

Hello,

Am trying to get in touch with Sammy Parker. She's the sister of Mandy Parker and daughter of Dave Parker. I don't know if she still lives in the Thurso area - she must be in her mid-30s now I would guess - and I don't know what her married name is (if she is married?). But if anyone can help it would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

TPC

----------


## lorr_mun14

She certainly does!!  She owns the Samwich place in Thurso (the sandwich shop along from the Comm!).

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Hello - thanks for that. What's the name of the sandwich shop? Every time I go back to Thurso the shops change. Thanks again.  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

http://www.caithness-business.co.uk/...ss.php?id=1824

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Hi wifie - cheers for that! Much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

You're welcome Pepsi - any time!  :Smile:

----------

